# Does TiVo Desktop 2.7 Work for Anybody?



## sandycityscott

Pretty much every feature I've tried in the new 2.7 software has failed in one way or another. Are other people having similar experiences? I'm running Vista SP1 x86.


----------



## bananaman

I've transferred shows from and to my Series 3, browsed HD photos, and my autotransfer/autoconverts are working. 2.7 organizes the iPod conversions into folders, which is nice. Vista SP1 x86 also.

What specifically is not working for you?

Edit: Oh I see you posted in the Desktop 2.7 thread that your autotransfers are not working. I replied there.


----------



## sonyhomenet

I lost all access to my music and picture files!! Tried EVERYTHING to get them back,with no luck. Fortunately,if you look around hard enough,the last version is still available out there,but I'd hurry if you are thinking of rolling back!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo

You know - you can always just keep a copy of each version around to install from. That is what I do.


----------



## dskalka

I made the mistake of upgrading from 2.6.2 and slowly lost the ability to transfer from my Series 2 TiVo's to my PC, first from one TiVo and then the other. It took days of uninstalling/reinstalling, disabling/enabling transfers, forcing network connections, TiVo reboots, and PC reboots before I got limited functionality back (and only on 1 TiVo - I have to transfer from the 2nd TiVo to the first before I can transfer to the PC). TiVo Desktop seems to think it is in the middle of a transfer to PC from my second TiVo and won't allow another to start, although I can transfer between the two TiVo's.

Maybe the problem lies in one of the programs that were recently transferred from the second TiVo to the PC and when I find it and delete it the transfer functionality will return. I'm guessing it will take a lot of tweaking to find what is wrong and clear it.

So, now I'm back to version 2.6.2 and can only transfer from one TiVo to the PC.


----------



## sandycityscott

I've found more wrong.

So far:

-Autotransfers usually don't work (even with no firewall).
-"unknown errors" (that is the actual error message) are causing regular transfers to fail
-time remaining only shows currently transferring program
-Desktop throws a complete failure (says "file not found") on a transfer if the TiVo is busy transferring something to a different PC, rather than holding the program in queue and waiting for the TiVo to become available.
-Blue Screen of Death on my PC during TiVo Web Transfers.

I've gone back to 2.6.2 for the second time (everything continues to work), until my OCD acts up and I try 2.7 again.


----------



## sonyhomenet

Has there been ANY official comment from TiVo on this yet???


----------



## johnny99

2.7 is a bust for me, too. I'm going to revert back to 2.6.2 if Tivo doesn't release a fix (or better installation instructions) soon.


----------



## jaredmwright

I am running 2.7 and have no issues. I find it better and more stable than 2.6.2. I used to have problems with my computer showing up in my Now Playing List, but with 2.7 it is rock solid. 

Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit x86 w/2GB RAM


----------



## kent_the_geek

At least for what I'm using it for, mostly transfers from Tivo to the PC for VideoRedo work, 2.7 has been much more stable than 2.6.2. 2.6.2 would crash every day or two and need to be restarted. 2.7 has stayed running so far without restarts. I don't do much with pictures or music.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

can someone post a download link for 2.6.2 please ?

found one

http://freemedia.realgage.com/tivo-desktop-262.html


----------



## sandycityscott

For those of you with 2.7 working... set up an autotransfer, and if you can get it to work and start transferring, reboot your machine in the middle of the transfer.

When I did that... all hell broke loose with TiVo Desktop.

I also get occasional hangs, where the program is non-responsive for a minute or 2.


----------



## nipster00

sandycityscott said:


> For those of you with 2.7 working... set up an autotransfer, and if you can get it to work and start transferring, reboot your machine in the middle of the transfer.
> 
> When I did that... all hell broke loose with TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I also get occasional hangs, where the program is non-responsive for a minute or 2.


if that will break it, why would we try it...


----------



## larry99

The only problem unique to 2.7 has been that I have had to reset the Media Access key twice. One positive with 2.7 is that transfer of mp4 files is about 3 times faster. 

Problems with both 2.6 and 2.7:

-I have to pause and resume the Desktop sometimes to get a transfer going from PC to TIVO.

- Shortcuts in the MyTIVO directory sometimes dissappear.

- Seem to have problems with Windows shutdown more often. I am not sure if that is due to the Destop program.

I would not try rebooting Windows when any program is actively working on something. Windows has enough problems under normal circumstances.


----------



## sandycityscott

nipster00 said:


> if that will break it, why would we try it...


Because unless you're opening up your TiVo desktop to see if it's transferring something before you reboot, you're bound to do it eventually, anyway. 2.6 handles this situation without a problem. Curious if it breaks other people as well.


----------



## sandycityscott

larry99 said:


> The only problem unique to 2.7 has been that I have had to reset the Media Access key twice. One positive with 2.7 is that transfer of mp4 files is about 3 times faster.
> 
> Problems with both 2.6 and 2.7:
> 
> -I have to pause and resume the Desktop sometimes to get a transfer going from PC to TIVO.
> 
> - Shortcuts in the MyTIVO directory sometimes dissappear.
> 
> - Seem to have problems with Windows shutdown more often. I am not sure if that is due to the Destop program.
> 
> I would not try rebooting Windows when any program is actively working on something. Windows has enough problems under normal circumstances.


Then I hope you have your Windows "Auto Updates" turned off.


----------



## DAccardi

works great for me.


----------



## jlac839

With only a couple of days use from which to distill an opinion, I'd have to say that it is more stable than 2.6.x for me so far. I've never asked much of TivoDesktop but with the 2.5 and 2.6 releases I had lots of problems keeping the PC visible by the Tivo. 2.7 isn't experiencing this problem (so far). 2.6 also had problems seeing the Tivo from the PC - sometimes it worked, sometimes not. 2.5 was much more stable in this regard. So far 2.7 has not exhibited any issues.

I'll be experimenting more over the next few days and if anything significant comes up, I'll follow up. So far it's a thumbs up for me.


----------



## larry99

_Then I hope you have your Windows "Auto Updates" turned off._

Yes, I have Windows updates setup so that it notifies me when I need to update but I initiate the update manually. Windows programs are notified via a callback function when shutdown has been requested. The problem is that many programs don't handle that call properly and in some cases there can be race conditions among programs that are hard to predict. It can be very tricky. I know from writting Windows programs.


----------



## BankZ

Works like a champ for me.


----------



## DAccardi

If anyone is experiencing problems with 2.7, ask yourself this simple question, Am I running it under Vista? If the answer is yes, you found your problem. XP people, XXXXXXPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## Enrique

tivoknucklehead said:


> can someone post a download link for 2.6.2 please ?
> 
> found one
> 
> http://freemedia.realgage.com/tivo-desktop-262.html


Direct from Tivo:

http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.6.2.exe


----------



## steve614

Only thing I've noticed so far is my auto transfers don't work.


----------



## msmart

1) Every time I open TD, I get a "Welcome to TiVo Desktop" pop up window and am forced click the Skip for now button. VERY ANNOYING!!!

2) Auto Transfers don't work, well... *one* show did, just one so far.

Still opens more quickly than 2.6.2.


----------



## pmootv

i have 2.7 installed on my vista pc w/ 2gb of ram and it won't even start. Something about bonjour service not active. I've turn the service on, and still the desktop won't start. I've uninstalled the bonjour, and now the desktop will not remove itself, is says resource not found.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I installed 2.7 and my HD podcasts would transfer but were black screen, and kept getting memory errors. I reinstalled 2.6.2 and the autotransfers would not work at all, so I reinstalled 2.7

not real happy right now, but at least the auto transfers work and I can watch non HD podcasts


----------



## berkshires

If I were in your shoes, I'd go back to 2.6.2 and wait for 2.7.1, but I can't get the last few versions of TD to work so I am running around barefoot.


----------



## bobfrank

msmart said:


> 1) Every time I open TD, I get a "Welcome to TiVo Desktop" pop up window and am forced click the Skip for now button. VERY ANNOYING!!!


That "feature" alone has sent me back to 2.6.2.


----------



## CuriousMark

steve614 said:


> Only thing I've noticed so far is my auto transfers don't work.


Try restarting the DVR.


----------



## HDClown

OS: Vista SP1 x64

Did an "upgrade" of 2.6.2 to 2.7. 

Pro: 2.7 no longer has the HORRIBLE memory footprint problem that 2.6.x had
Cons: Auto-transfers (the only feature I use) do not work at all. 

I've rebooted my computer, and TiVoHD numerous times. There is no firewall enabled on the computer.

I'm hoping the fact that the memory problems don't exist isn't because I haven't gotten any auto-transfers to work, because if TiVo hasn't fixed the memory issue, than someone needs to be shot.

This weekend I'm going to uninstall 2.7 and manually delete any leftover files in \users and the registry in HKCU and HKLM and install. Setup all my auto-transfers again, etc. Hopefully this fixes the problem.


----------



## sandycityscott

larry99 said:


> _Then I hope you have your Windows "Auto Updates" turned off._
> 
> Yes, I have Windows updates setup so that it notifies me when I need to update but I initiate the update manually. Windows programs are notified via a callback function when shutdown has been requested. The problem is that many programs don't handle that call properly and in some cases there can be race conditions among programs that are hard to predict. It can be very tricky. I know from writting Windows programs.


So your philosophy is that it's up to the end user, not the software developers to look out for this?


----------



## jlac839

pmootv said:


> i have 2.7 installed on my vista pc w/ 2gb of ram and it won't even start. Something about bonjour service not active. I've turn the service on, and still the desktop won't start. I've uninstalled the bonjour, and now the desktop will not remove itself, is says resource not found.


You might try using the TD cleaner to remove TD, then install the latest bonjour from Apple by installing QT from here:
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/
then reinstall 2.7 from scratch.

Get more info and the link to the cleaner here:
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...iVo_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html


----------



## lrhorer

sandycityscott said:


> So your philosophy is that it's up to the end user, not the software developers to look out for this?


That is certainly Micsosoft's attitude.


----------



## msmart

msmart said:


> 1) Every time I open TD, I get a "Welcome to TiVo Desktop" pop up window and am forced click the Skip for now button. VERY ANNOYING!!!





bobfrank said:


> That "feature" alone has sent me back to 2.6.2.


Edit the *FirstTimeLaunchWizard* Registry entry found in:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop

Change it from 0 (zero) to 1 (one) to say goodbye to the Welcome window.


----------



## scandia101

I guess I have the only working copy of 2.7.
I installed it on 2/4 and have used it to:
transfer to the pc
transfer back to a tivo
auto transfer from pc - now seems just a tad bit faster
transfer and convert for mobile device

I've rebooted the pc during an auto transfer twice and the transfer just gets canceled and then restarts again.

vista hp sp1


----------



## steve614

msmart said:


> Edit the *FirstTimeLaunchWizard* Registry entry found in:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop
> 
> Change it from 0 (zero) to 1 (one) to say goodbye to the Welcome window.


Thanks for this tip. I was getting annoyed with that pop-up.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

anyone know how to lose these daily memory leak errors with 2.7?


----------



## bobfrank

msmart said:


> Edit the *FirstTimeLaunchWizard* Registry entry


Thanks. I thought it must be in *EVERYTIME*Launchwizard.


----------



## msdonnelly

msmart said:


> Edit the *FirstTimeLaunchWizard* Registry entry found in:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop
> 
> Change it from 0 (zero) to 1 (one) to say goodbye to the Welcome window.


Thanks. Don't normally like to play with the registry but that seems simple enough!


----------



## CuriousMark

tivoknucklehead said:


> anyone know how to lose these daily memory leak errors with 2.7?


I've never seen anything like that. Care to provide details?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

CuriousMark said:


> I've never seen anything like that. Care to provide details?


MSVidCtl System Broadcast Message Receiver: ehRecvr.exe - Application Error
The exception Integer division by zero.
(0xc00000094) occured in the application at location 0x02123e-4d.

only with 2.7, never with 2.6.2


----------



## CuriousMark

Mine works fine on my HP with XP SP3 MCE 2005. No issues like that at all occur on mine. I did have some problems with auto-transfer failures that were fixed by rebooting the DVR.


----------



## Puppy76

msmart said:


> 1) Every time I open TD, I get a "Welcome to TiVo Desktop" pop up window and am forced click the Skip for now button. VERY ANNOYING!!!
> 
> 2) Auto Transfers don't work, well... *one* show did, just one so far.
> 
> Still opens more quickly than 2.6.2.


I get that too-glad to see someone else found a fix, but you shouldn't need to.

Here's my VERY limited experience on my new laptop with 64-bit Vista....

Launched fast, seemed to work fine at first. But then it...well it showed as running okay in task manager, but wouldn't maximize or switch to it when you clicked on it (this was after maybe an hour of downloading shows).

I relanched and tried to download the show I wanted, and it wouldn't work again (the first two transfers worked fine). Then I finally just used the web interface, and THAT wouldn't work. So then I rebooted the Tivo (Series 2) and the web interface worked...

So I'm not exactly sure what happened. I'll have some more shows to download tonight, so I'll try Tivo Desktop again and see what happens.


----------



## Resist

Where is everyone getting 2.7? I do an upgrade and all I see is 2.6.2.


----------



## bedelman

www.tivo.com/desktop


----------



## Puppy76

Sounds like I'm not sure you'd actually want to install it though! 

I noticed Tivo Desktop is installing the normal notification and transfer services AND transcoder (which I killed off, as I assume it's pointless if you don't upgrade to the Plus version) AND curl.exe, which seems to be some command line file transfer program. So that's 4 programs it's running in the background, BEFORE launching Tivo Desktop.

I once again had it refuse to maximise, but this time I was able to kill it, and it seems to be continuing to transfer okay in the background (and I can relaunch and close it). I guess I'll just use desktop to start transfers and then exit it. Although that's a lot of software running just to do a simple file transfer! Problem is, I like being able to queue up programs which you can't do from the web interface.


----------



## Puppy76

msmart said:


> Edit the *FirstTimeLaunchWizard* Registry entry found in:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop
> 
> Change it from 0 (zero) to 1 (one) to say goodbye to the Welcome window.


I don't have this. Could that be the problem? Do I need to manually add it or something?


----------



## msmart

Puppy76 said:


> I don't have this. Could that be the problem? Do I need to manually add it or something?


Maybe. Yes, add it (in XP) Edit > New > String Value, shouldn't hurt. But make sure you create a restore point first.

*ADDED:* The location listed is for XP, I don't know if Vista puts it in a different location.


----------



## bobfrank

That's where I found it in Vista.

A belated thank you for the information. I'm back to 2.7 now


----------



## joeyd27

tivoknucklehead said:


> MSVidCtl System Broadcast Message Receiver: ehRecvr.exe - Application Error
> The exception Integer division by zero.
> (0xc00000094) occured in the application at location 0x02123e-4d.
> 
> only with 2.7, never with 2.6.2


I have this problem also. Since updating to 2.7 I can no longer use Media Center. ehRecvr.exe constantly uses about 50% resources and over time hogs up a lot of memory. I have Vista Ultimate. This happened right after upgrading to Desktop v2.7


----------



## msmart

joeyd27 said:


> I have this problem also. Since updating to 2.7 I can no longer use Media Center. ehRecvr.exe constantly uses about 50% resources and over time hogs up a lot of memory. I have Vista Ultimate. This happened right after upgrading to Desktop v2.7


Do a Google search on "ehrecvr.exe", one link mentioned a codec conflict. I don't have MCE so can't help you directly but maybe some link in the search will help.


----------



## ScottNY845

Has anyone had their computer freeze and only way to correct is to reboot?

I am narrowing it down that this is happening when I am transferring a movie from the computer to the Tivo...

Anyone else with 2.7 have this issue...I am thinking of going back to 2.62 and see if it corrects the problem but I wanted to throw this out there for everyone....


----------



## larry99

I have been running tests for about a week on transfering video from PC to DVR and have never experienced my PC freezing up. I am running Windows XP on a Pemtium 2.8 Ghz.


----------



## Puppy76

msmart said:


> Maybe. Yes, add it (in XP) Edit > New > String Value, shouldn't hurt. But make sure you create a restore point first.
> 
> *ADDED:* The location listed is for XP, I don't know if Vista puts it in a different location.





bobfrank said:


> That's where I found it in Vista.
> 
> A belated thank you for the information. I'm back to 2.7 now


Are you running 64-bit or 32-bit Vista? Did you already have 2.62 installed prior to installing 2.7?

I'm wondering if maybe either it's (yet another) 64-bit issue (had no choice  ) or if it's something that got left from 2.62 or something :-/


----------



## Puppy76

msmart said:


> Maybe. Yes, add it (in XP) Edit > New > String Value, shouldn't hurt. But make sure you create a restore point first.
> 
> *ADDED:* The location listed is for XP, I don't know if Vista puts it in a different location.


Okay, thanks! I went ahead and just added it, and it worked in 64-bit Vista too.

For what it's worth, I first tried running Tivo Desktop with admin privileges (thinking maybe for some reason it couldn't write that registry entry), and it would not load for a long time, then display an error 'wrong server version' or something like that, then exit.

This seems to be a bug then. I'm going to write down that entry for future reference (plus I might delete it before installing a new version).


----------



## bobfrank

Puppy76 said:


> Are you running 64-bit or 32-bit Vista? Did you already have 2.62 installed prior to installing 2.7?
> /


32-bit Vista. Yes I did have 2.6.2 installed before installing 2.7.


----------



## Puppy76

Darn...so I guess it must be one of those two.

64-bit Vista is just yucky  I mean when it works it works, but I don't think the emulation layer is all that perfect (and more than the 16-bit layer in XP was).


----------



## jfields026

After installing 2.7 I've had a lot of problems with this same process hanging. It's ehrecvr.exe and it consumes 50% of my CPU. Googling it tells you it might be a codec problem. I'm uninstalling 2.7, maybe going back to 2.6 and see if that solves it. 

I have Vista 32 bit Ultimate and I had just upgraded from TiVo Desktop 2.6 to 2.7 

I was hoping this would be a good update because 2.6 sucks. I can't run it for more than a few hours without it having a memory problem and then by the time I notice, I have 20 pop-up errors tell about the memory issue. I'm mad because I paid for the software and both versions just suck.

This new 2.7 problem is happening to me all the time, not just when I'm transferring files. In fact I disabled TiVo from startup because of this problem and I'm still having the problem. I guess it's a codec issue. I can't watch TV via my TV turner card anymore either?


----------



## Puppy76

You know, I don't know why it has to be so complicated-I mean basically it's main function is for file transfers, and it just seems super complex considering that


----------



## Kenneth

Resist said:


> Where is everyone getting 2.7? I do an upgrade and all I see is 2.6.2.


This happens to me too.


----------



## CuriousMark

Kenneth said:


> This happens to me too.


Answered in post 45 above.

TiVo usually doesn't turn the auto-upgrade feature on for about a moth after releasing a new version. Until then, you have to go get it yourself.


----------



## Kenneth

Problem after upgrading to TiVo Desktop 2.7 on my PC running Vista. When I try to open TiVo Desktop I get the message  Transfer server wrong version!  anyone know how to fix this please? I have already switched back to 2.6


----------



## Kenneth

CuriousMark said:


> Answered in post 45 above.
> 
> TiVo usually doesn't turn the auto-upgrade feature on for about a moth after releasing a new version. Until then, you have to go get it yourself.


I did and now I'm having other problems.


----------



## CuriousMark

Kenneth said:


> I did and now I'm having other problems.


Try using the cleaner utility. Be sure to install and run as an administrator.

EDIT: Corrected by Puppy76 below, I guess running as admin may be wrong, see his post for the true story.


----------



## Puppy76

Kenneth said:


> Problem after upgrading to TiVo Desktop 2.7 on my PC running Vista. When I try to open TiVo Desktop I get the message  Transfer server wrong version!  anyone know how to fix this please? I have already switched back to 2.6


Are you running it with admin privileges? I think I got something weird like that when I tried that...

(double checks)

Yep, just tried it and that's what happens. If you're running Vista normally, like as an admin but in a way that you have to approve escalations to admin privileges, it should work. If you've done something so that you've given that program, or all programs admin privileges, it won't.


----------



## Kenneth

Puppy76 said:


> Are you running it with admin privileges? I think I got something weird like that when I tried that...
> 
> (double checks)
> 
> Yep, just tried it and that's what happens. If you're running Vista normally, like as an admin but in a way that you have to approve escalations to admin privileges, it should work. If you've done something so that you've given that program, or all programs admin privileges, it won't.


You are a GOD. That seems to be the problem If anything else goes wrong I'll post it here. Thank you very much.


----------



## jrock

The only problem I had was Auto Transfers would not work. I love that MKV files can be transferred now. After reading this thread I turned UAC (User Access Control) on in Windows Vista and now it works correctly. I usually run with UAC off to stop the annoying pop up boxes.

-Joe


----------



## NJ_HB

Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting the Auto Transfer Folder to work in Vista. 
I can publish the folder in TD Desktop but the option to Auto Transfer and to select the TiVo is grayed out.


----------



## CuriousMark

NJ_HB said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting the Auto Transfer Folder to work in Vista.
> I can publish the folder in TD Desktop but the option to Auto Transfer and to select the TiVo is grayed out.


NJ_HB,
Are you using TiVo Desktop Plus? Have you linked that instance of TD+ to your TiVo account?


----------



## web1b

It works, but works poorly for video podcasts automatically transferred from PC.
CNET HD Video podcasts play with blank black screen.
Some other video podcasts that have been previously perfectly formatted now are oddly zoomed in so the top and bottom of the screen image is cut off.

Very annoying that they didn't bother testing first!


----------



## CuriousMark

web1b said:


> Very annoying that they didn't bother testing first!


TiVo does field testing. There is a beta tester application on their website. If you fill it out, you could be picked for the next test and have a chance to make sure that it works properly.


----------



## msmart

It's just one show, but it's auto-transferring!!

Link to the other 2.7 thread

*ADDED:* Another show is now transferring with one more queued!!! Go to the other thread to see what I did in post #82.


----------



## NJ_HB

CuriousMark said:


> NJ_HB,
> Are you using TiVo Desktop Plus? Have you linked that instance of TD+ to your TiVo account?


I am using Desptop Plus, not sure if I did the Link. 
I can see the Vista machine from the TiVo and I can transfer that way.
I'll check the 'linking' and update later.

Update: Linking to the TiVo account worked, thanks again.


----------



## slimoli

Desktop 2.7 (or Bonjour ?)is causing a conflict with Windows Media Center if you are also using a TV tuner. Soon after 2.7 is installed, service ehRecvr.exe starts and never ends. This program belongs to Media Center and is used if a TV tuner is installed on the PC. In my Vista Ultimate Quad core PC, the program alone uses about 27&#37; of the CPU and stays like that forever. When I start WMC and click on "live TV" , it takes a long time before anything comes to the screen. 

I can stop the service but if I do I can't watch live TV on my PC.

Back to 2.6.2 and everything is fine.


----------



## robcom99

I have the same issue as slimoli...Still looking for a solution.


----------



## Puppy76

That's really weird that it conflicts with a more or less totally different program like that 

Though it's also weird it won't run right as admin!


----------



## ledbetter06

sandycityscott said:


> Pretty much every feature I've tried in the new 2.7 software has failed in one way or another. Are other people having similar experiences? I'm running Vista SP1 x86.


I am having the same problem. I contacted Tivo support and they suggested I install Boujour_for_ Windows. I installed it and it did not make any difference. I am also lost as what to do. Help if you find out the answer.
I am using Vista Home Premium SP1 x32


----------



## ledbetter06

Kenneth said:


> Problem after upgrading to TiVo Desktop 2.7 on my PC running Vista. When I try to open TiVo Desktop I get the message  Transfer server wrong version!  anyone know how to fix this please? I have already switched back to 2.6


I am having the same problem. I contacted Tivo support and they suggested I install Boujour_for_ Windows. I installed it and it did not make any difference. I am also lost as what to do. Help if you find out the answer.
I am using Vista Home Premium SP1 x32


----------



## Puppy76

ledbetter06 said:


> I am having the same problem. I contacted Tivo support and they suggested I install Boujour_for_ Windows. I installed it and it did not make any difference. I am also lost as what to do. Help if you find out the answer.
> I am using Vista Home Premium SP1 x32


Check my response to that message. Should fix it.


----------



## doctorrickb

slimoli said:


> Desktop 2.7 (or Bonjour ?)is causing a conflict with Windows Media Center if you are also using a TV tuner. Soon after 2.7 is installed, service ehRecvr.exe starts and never ends. This program belongs to Media Center and is used if a TV tuner is installed on the PC. In my Vista Ultimate Quad core PC, the program alone uses about 27% of the CPU and stays like that forever. When I start WMC and click on "live TV" , it takes a long time before anything comes to the screen.
> 
> I can stop the service but if I do I can't watch live TV on my PC.
> 
> Back to 2.6.2 and everything is fine.


Having the same issue with Mediacenter on XP SP3. It was crashing the ehRecr process every few seconds. The event log showed a conflict with the MCISCALER.AX file. I tried unregistering that codec and that keeps it from crashing but it still won't detect the receiver. Still looking unless I find it later in the thread.


----------



## leanne

msmart said:


> Maybe. Yes, add it (in XP) Edit > New > String Value, shouldn't hurt. But make sure you create a restore point first.
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but--Do I add this into a folder in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop (example "converter", "modules" "publisher" etc) or just in the desktop folder itself?
> 
> Nevermind. It works great in \Desktop. Thanks for the tip! It was driving me crazy!


----------



## shucky

My tivo Desktop just dont work at all. Australia is only about 10 years behind in the tech. we're just now getting tivo which is the U.S version 3. Tivo desktop.exe is unavailable for download from the AU website.


----------



## Joe01880

all aspects of 2.7 are working great for me


----------



## slimoli

Joe01880 said:


> all aspects of 2.7 are working great for me


You probably don't have Windows Media Center and a TV tuner on your PC , right ?


----------



## Puppy76

shucky said:


> My tivo Desktop just dont work at all. Australia is only about 10 years behind in the tech. we're just now getting tivo which is the U.S version 3. Tivo desktop.exe is unavailable for download from the AU website.


Would the version from the U.S. site work? Maybe not, if they don't let you turn on the Tivo2go features for the Tivo itself 

Hopefully they'll get all that working!


----------



## madimoo

shucky said:


> My tivo Desktop just dont work at all. Australia is only about 10 years behind in the tech. we're just now getting tivo which is the U.S version 3. Tivo desktop.exe is unavailable for download from the AU website.


The 'US version' works fine for photos and music, with TiVo firmware v11. 
You will need a MAK for video transfer. 
So I'm afraid nothing can be done about that until one becomes available.


----------



## albrandwood

I have a XP based HTPC that was running TivoDesktop 2.6.2 connected to a couple of S3 ... 

I upgraded to TivoDesktop 2.7, and now all but 1 of the videos that were recorded by the S3 and transfered to the HTPC can not be transfered back to the S3 ('This recording cannot transfer because its format is incompatible with this DVR') ... 

It doesn't seem to matter if they were HD or SD recordings ... but they were all recorded on the S3 originally ...

Transfers made using 2.7 work without an issue.

(any suggestions?)


----------



## lexsar

Yikes! Looks like I won't be installing 2.7 anytime soon after reading this thread...


----------



## Puppy76

Aside from that issue of that splash screen coming up (fixed with that registry change if I'm remembering right), it's been as good and bad as 2.6.

It's very unstable for me...just as unstable under 64-bit Vista as 2.6 was under 32-bit XP. I usually launch it, pick programs to transfer, and then close it right away (the transfer service keeps running in the background).

Um...I was sort of writing this to defend Tivo Desktop, but really it's pretty terrible. It's very unstable, and for no good reason runs 90 billion services. At least the basics of transferring shows works though!


----------



## angel35

I installed 2.7 now all i get is the arrow and the hourclass gos on and on can not stop it.Can any help?? May have to go back 2.6


----------



## perilousp69

2.7 "worked" terrible on my system. I have a wired ethernet with 20 MBPS speed. No auto transfers. Transfers very slow. Many dropped transfers.

2.6.2 was not perfect but at least it did what it said it would. I moved back tonight. I do have memory leak but I just fix that by stopping the server occasionally. 

The streaming Netflix is a Massive FAIL for me too.


----------



## Yoav

perilousp69 said:


> 2.7 "worked" terrible on my system. I have a wired ethernet with 20 MBPS speed. No auto transfers. Transfers very slow. Many dropped transfers.
> 
> 2.6.2 was not perfect but at least it did what it said it would. I moved back tonight. I do have memory leak but I just fix that by stopping the server occasionally.
> 
> The streaming Netflix is a Massive FAIL for me too.


I'd hazard a guess that your network setup is flawed.

No idea how you managed to get wired ethernet to be 20MBPS. wired is available in 10Mbps, 100Mbps, and 1000Mbps. 
As for 'massive fail' in netflix. That's not really descriptive, but again it sounds like you may need to fix your router or something.


----------



## lushlover

So frustrating; I think it's been since at least the previous version-my transfers to my PC do not work.

Initially it'll seem to work as each of my two Tivos list their content and I'm able to pick what I'd like to transfer.

Then, at some pint during the transfers; all the transfers error out.
After this occurs; nothing I do will resurrect any helpful/useful behavior.

My two Tivos are seen, but no show listings display; only the error:
"There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR . Access Denied"

SOO frustrating; yes I've checked all obvious things: firewall settings, looked through IP logs of router/modem. Everything used to work 100 percent since the last two or so updated. It's so frustrating b/c it used to work like a champ and now it gives me nothing.

And I don't like it 

-diane


----------



## lushlover

So frustrating; I think it's been since at least the previous version-my transfers to my PC do not work.

Initially it'll seem to work as each of my two Tivos list their content and I'm able to pick what I'd like to transfer.

Then, at some pint during the transfers; all the transfers error out.
After this occurs; nothing I do will resurrect any helpful/useful behavior.

My two Tivos are seen, but no show listings display; only the error:
"There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR . Access Denied"

SOO frustrating; yes I've checked all obvious things: firewall settings, looked through IP logs of router/modem. Everything used to work 100 percent since the last two or so updated. It's so frustrating b/c it used to work like a champ and now it gives me nothing.

And I don't like it 

-diane


----------



## Joe01880

sandycityscott said:


> Pretty much every feature I've tried in the new 2.7 software has failed in one way or another. Are other people having similar experiences? I'm running Vista SP1 x86.


It works realy well for me. Try uninstalling yours and reinstalling it.


----------



## spocko

msmart said:


> Maybe. Yes, add it (in XP) Edit > New > String Value, shouldn't hurt. But make sure you create a restore point first.


I was also missing the FirstTimeLaunchWizard key under XP, but adding it as suggested and setting the value to 1 did the trick to get rid of that annoying upgrade prompt. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Puppy76

That's really an obvious bug. Kind of scary they'd miss that. Though they've also missed how unstable Tivo Desktop's been for ages...


----------



## perilousp69

Yoav said:


> I'd hazard a guess that your network setup is flawed.
> 
> No idea how you managed to get wired ethernet to be 20MBPS. wired is available in 10Mbps, 100Mbps, and 1000Mbps.
> As for 'massive fail' in netflix. That's not really descriptive, but again it sounds like you may need to fix your router or something.


Been messing around with my router for months. Nothing works.

I connect my laptop to the wired connection (power plugs) and get DL speeds of 19-20 MBPS. The router is rated at 100 MBPS.

Netflix crashes my 3-year-old S3 HD Tivo every time. Based on my reading of the Netflix Issues thread, even using the service might prompt my hard drive to fail. Call to Tivo confirmed that they know it's a problem.

FYI, on my wired connection I get quick speeds when transferring programs from my Tivo to my PC. With version 2.6.2.

2.7... not so much.

I love my Tivo, but these latest upgrades were not ready for primetime.


----------



## msmart

> FYI, on my wired connection I get quick speeds when transferring programs from my Tivo to my PC. With version 2.6.2.
> 
> 2.7... not so much.


That's interesting because I've noticed the opposite, 2.7 is *much* quicker.

2.7 had a shaky start for me, (startup upgrade nag, no auto-transfers), I've resolved them on my XP Home PC and I'm LOVING 2.7 now.

(TiVo to router is wired, router to PC is wireless - using my "old" NetGear 11Mbps router)


----------



## Puppy76

perilousp69 said:


> Netflix crashes my 3-year-old S3 HD Tivo every time. Based on my reading of the Netflix Issues thread, even using the service might prompt my hard drive to fail. Call to Tivo confirmed that they know it's a problem.


What?  How? Using Netflix is dangerous for the HARDWARE?


----------



## DeWitt

Puppy76 said:


> What?  How? Using Netflix is dangerous for the HARDWARE?


Sadly many software induced errors are misdiagnosed as "hard drive failure" This is propagated since replacing the hard drive results in a new software install that "resolves" the issue.

If you keep a backup image, your recovery options are greatly expanded.


----------



## Puppy76

Oh good, I was worried something was _reeeeeally_ wrong with it!

I still haven't messed with it. I don't think my network connection is fast enough, and even when I had a much faster one, I didn't use it, as if I care enough about something to watch it, I usually care enough to get the DVD (or better still, Blu Ray).


----------



## hahzah

I had Tivo 2.6.2 and it worked GREAT!!! Now 2.7 doesn't work AT ALL!!!! Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## CuriousMark

hahzah said:


> Does anyone have any ideas?


Yes I do. Based on reading this thread, I now know the fixes for several different problems people have with 2.7 and the fixes or workarounds that were posted that helped them out. What about you?


----------



## alexander123

2.7 works for me vista ultimate with media center, and tv tuner.


----------



## Johnstone

Installed TiVo Desktop version 2.7. It told me that I had no TiVos on the network.  (I have 3 Series 2's, each with a TiVo Wireless Network Adapter).

Uninstalled version 2.7 and reinstalled version 2.6.2. All is well again. :up:


----------



## Puppy76

Do you have Bonjour installed? Mine acts the same with both-sometimes takes a few seconds to find it (and I've noticed it might not find it right away if I've just booted my computer).


----------



## aaronwt

So is there any way to have version 2.7 transfer my shows from the TiVos concurrently? i used to have 5 transfers going on concurrently but now it only transfers one at a time which of course is taking too much time. All previous versions of Desktop plus I used transferred shows concurrently from all my TiVos. Everything else is fine for me on my Vista 32 machine running TiVo Desktop Plus.


----------



## DrData101

See my post regarding 2.7 Rollback to 2.6.2--it seems to work.
Dated 3/21/09.


----------



## aaronwt

DrData101 said:


> See my post regarding 2.7 Rollback to 2.6.2--it seems to work.
> Dated 3/21/09.


Thanks. I just uninstalled 2.7(not the full uninstall) and then reinstalled 2.6.2. That kept all my settings and auto transfers intact.
So next time I'll wait before upgrading to the newest version. I can't believe they would release 2.7 since it was a piece of crap. They couldn't have even done any testing with.


----------



## cyberskier

Installed 2.7, and now that machine is in a loop I can't escape from- Windows Explorer repeatedly crashes and restarts, even in Safe Mode.


----------



## Puppy76

Yikes...could Tivo Desktop do that?


----------



## cyberskier

Puppy76 said:


> Yikes...could Tivo Desktop do that?


Well, it happened right after installing it to a laptop that worked fine before it. I think the problem was that the install didn't happen correctly - I got the message that the install couldn't complete properly because my antivirus was on (even though it was disabled). The antivirus can't be killed from Task Manager. However, the installer did give me the option to continue, and then install the needed files on reboot (I'm paraphrasing). So I picked that option, and now when I reboot I go into this endless loop. I'll take another crack at it tonight, but I may be in for a Windows reinstall if I can't work around it.


----------



## Puppy76

Crud 

I use Avira and haven't had that happen, thankfully!


----------



## aaronwt

Puppy76 said:


> Crud
> 
> I use Avira and haven't had that happen, thankfully!


I run Mcafee Virus scan on my Pc running TiVo Desktop. I have never needed to disable the Mcafee software.


----------



## KLINK

cyberskier said:


> Well, it happened right after installing it to a laptop that worked fine before it. I think the problem was that the install didn't happen correctly - I got the message that the install couldn't complete properly because my antivirus was on (even though it was disabled). The antivirus can't be killed from Task Manager. However, the installer did give me the option to continue, and then install the needed files on reboot (I'm paraphrasing). So I picked that option, and now when I reboot I go into this endless loop. I'll take another crack at it tonight, but I may be in for a Windows reinstall if I can't work around it.


Have you tried "last known good configuration" to get you out of the loop?


----------



## glaviolette

None of my transferred items from the server (XVID/MPEG Layer3) have any audio. Worked fine in the previous versions I've been running.

I will admit however I'm running this on Server 2003. Is it possible they're expecting some codecs being available as it's normally installed on a Vista or XP system?

I've updated to the newest QT version (7.6). I uninstalled TD 2.7, ran the TD cleaner, restarted and then re-installed 2.7. Also restarted Tivo. No joy.


----------



## cyberskier

KLINK said:


> Have you tried "last known good configuration" to get you out of the loop?


I did, and that didn't work. What ended up working (sort of) was disabling almost everything from startup using msconfig, in the few seconds I had between crashes, and killing almost everything in Task Manager. I then had a clean reboot, and went in and uninstalled Avast and TiVo Desktop Manager. I then reinstalled the Tivo program, and it installed with no issues. The problem is that it doesn't see my TiVo. I've disabled my firewall, reset the option to transfer files on my TiVo account page, restarted the server, and rebooted the TiVo, to no avail. I don't think it is a network issue, as I tried out the DVR Remote iPhone app, which controls the TiVo over the network, and that works.


----------



## Puppy76

Do you have Apple's Bonjour installed? I don't know for sure if it's required, or just "recommended", whatever that means. It gets installed with iTunes, or can be installed separately. Since Tivo Desktop apparently needs it, I just leave it on there.


----------



## glaviolette

Puppy76 said:


> Do you have Apple's Bonjour installed? I don't know for sure if it's required, or just "recommended", whatever that means. It gets installed with iTunes, or can be installed separately. Since Tivo Desktop apparently needs it, I just leave it on there.


Was this comment for me?

If so, yes it's installed. Anyone else run TD 2.7 successfully on Server 2003?

The file plays correctly (with Audio) in WM11 on the console, so does that mean the correct codecs are available or does TD use their own libraries?

Help!

Thanks.


----------



## CuriousMark

glaviolette said:


> The file plays correctly (with Audio) in WM11 on the console, so does that mean the correct codecs are available or does TD use their own libraries?


If you are using TiVo Desktop Plus it is using its own codecs. If you are using basic, it is using whatever codecs are already installed on the machine.


----------



## glaviolette

CuriousMark said:


> If you are using TiVo Desktop Plus it is using its own codecs. If you are using basic, it is using whatever codecs are already installed on the machine.


Ah, I have DTP. I thought I read about a utility that allows you to change your TD codecs? However I believe that is only for converting from within TD, not for converting TO the Tivo unit correct? Does that utility even work with 2.7?


----------



## CuriousMark

The utility is in a sticky thread at the top of this very forum. Take a look. It is primarily for helping WMP pick the right codecs for playback of *.tivo files on the PC, but the settings may also impact conversions, albeit indirectly.


----------



## blastoff

Doesn't work for me. Ugh. It's a little troubling to not be able to transfer video from the PC, but not having access to my music is killing me.

I was not able to go back to 2.62 and the problem is unresolved.

If the install didn't ask about security access you may need to add a bunch of ports. But that still didn't fix mine. Waiting in the queue for higher level support.


----------



## s2krazy

I think the 2.7 version 'broke' my podcast transfers. I have Desktop Plus and download HD Cnet videos. They auto transfer to my S3 but I have audio and no video. Geekbrief HD works fine. It must be some kind of codec problem. Any ideas?


----------



## cyberskier

(I'm the one earlier in this thread who had the crash loop going on, fixed that, but then couldn't connect to my TiVo).

I was able to get TiVo Desktop working. I uninstalled 2.7, used the TiVo Desktop Cleaner, and then installed 2.62. That now works, fortunately.


----------



## Ruger

'm new at the tivo desktop thing and I just installed 2.7. I've followed the directions to a tee, set up the video sharing on my account, etc and tive desktop can't even see my Tivo HD. In the server status it just says "searching for DVRs". Am I doing something wrong or is this a known issue? Running Vista Ultimate x64.


----------



## moorek

I have given up on 2.7. Ever since I installed it, recordings would not transfer with pyTivo, some mpeg movies that I moved into the Tivo folder would show up as length of 0:00 and not copy over correctly, and, lastly, the PC would not show up in the NPL unless I brought up the server properties window in the Tivo Desktop application. It would go away soon after though so you had to be quick with what you needed to do.

Worst Tivo Desktop upgrade yet. Found a copy of 2.6.2 and everything works well again. I tried for over a month to get 2.7 working correctly. 

Running Vista Ultimate 32-bit SP1.


----------



## XMorpheus3000

Man, Tivo Desktop 2.7 is giving me a lot of problems (practically every one everybody else is having). I've decided that I'm just going to go back to using 2.6.2, but I've got a few questions that I'm hoping someone can help me out with.

1. I have a new Tivo series 3 that I haven't hooked up/activated yet - when I do, will the Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 software work with it?

2. When I uninstall Tivo Desktop 2.7, will it also remove Bonjour?

3. I saw that someone suggested making a backup image for their tivo (or at least that's what it seemed to be), how do you do this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Puppy76

2.6.2 works fine with Series 3, and Bonjour is separate from Tivo Desktop (it's from Apple actually).


----------



## TDoodle

I have 2.7 running in an Windows XP OS, but I had some problems to get it going. The installation of the file from Tivo did not work (no Tivo Server was present and I couldn't get it to show). I found that I had to download and install the latest "Bonjour" program from Apple to get that part installed and operational. 

The next issue I saw was getting my two Tivo HD's to show up properly in the Tivo Desktop software. They are both connected via wired ports to my router and were configured just fine, showing up correctly in the Tivo DVR Network screen, etc. Network Pings and Internet browser access to the Tivos was all working just fine. However, the 2 Tivos were showing up as "unknown" in the "Access Control" tab of the Tivo Server properties. 

Long story short, my firewall (Zone Alarm) was interfering and I had to reconfigure it to allow the DVR's to been seen by the Tivo Desktop software. Desktop 2.7 has been consistently working for several days now and I have used it to copy about 2.5hrs of programming over to my PC.

That's my story and understand that others MMV,

Rick


----------



## sonyhomenet

CuriousMark said:


> Yes I do. Based on reading this thread, I now know the fixes for several different problems people have with 2.7 and the fixes or workarounds that were posted that helped them out. What about you?


I understand,but REALLY....after reading this thread,isn't it pretty clear that TiVo really has no interest in the creation(support) of software for it's own devices??
It has always seemed to me,that one of the hallmarks of a GOOD piece of software was compatibility. The last thing the average user wants to do,is waste hours of time digging and scrounging for "workarounds" and "patches" to get a program to work,especially when the previous version worked almost flawlessly!
(I say almost,because it became clear from reading this thread that V2.6 wasn't exactly "perfect" either!) To the best of my knowledge,TiVo has yet to even acknowledge this problem,let alone come up with a fix for it,yet their own "help form" pages are also full of complains about V2.7!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## CuriousMark

sonyhomenet said:


> I understand,but REALLY....after reading this thread,isn't it pretty clear that TiVo really has no interest in the creation(support) of software for it's own devices??


I wouldn't go that far, I have seen real interest, but the execution has not matched the interest level.



> The last thing the average user wants to do,is waste hours of time digging and scrounging for "workarounds" and "patches" to get a program to work,especially when the previous version worked almost flawlessly!
> (I say almost,because it became clear from reading this thread that V2.6 wasn't exactly "perfect" either!)


historically 2.5 and 2.6 were problematic, fixes came out in 2.5.1, 2.6.1 and 2.6.2 that addressed the worst problems.



> To the best of my knowledge,TiVo has yet to even acknowledge this problem,let alone come up with a fix for it,yet their own "help form" pages are also full of complains about V2.7!! Unbelievable!!


I am aware of posts by TiVo support personnel on the help forum pages that indicates they are aware of, and working on, fixing the problems. If you have a problem, call support, get a case number assigned, those are tracked and that is how TiVo measures the severity of an issue. Forum post count is weighed, but not nearly as heavily.

I am confident that a 2.7.1 will come out to fix the worst problems. I have no idea when. If you are interested, go the TiVo website and sign up to be a beta tester. You can help make sure that the next release is better.


----------



## XMorpheus3000

Puppy76 said:


> 2.6.2 works fine with Series 3, and Bonjour is separate from Tivo Desktop (it's from Apple actually).


I know that Bonjour is separate from Tivo Desktop, but I thought that it is installed with TD 2.7 so I was hoping that it would be uninstalled when I uninstalled TD 2.7. It didn't look like it was, so any idea how to get rid of it?


----------



## CuriousMark

XMorpheus3000 said:


> I know that Bonjour is separate from Tivo Desktop, but I thought that it is installed with TD 2.7 so I was hoping that it would be uninstalled when I uninstalled TD 2.7. It didn't look like it was, so any idea how to get rid of it?


Is it listed separately in add/remove programs? If you use iTunes or QuickTime, they also install it and need it. If you don't have either of those, I hope you are successful in removing it.


----------



## Irishsox1

The Microsoft update Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update (KB951847) knocked out my working version of 2.7.


----------



## fred2

XMorpheus3000 said:


> I know that Bonjour is separate from Tivo Desktop, but I thought that it is installed with TD 2.7 so I was hoping that it would be uninstalled when I uninstalled TD 2.7. It didn't look like it was, so any idea how to get rid of it?


In a google search I came across the following link on a tool to remove it.

I did not use the tool but instead went into ManageComputer/Services and disabled bonjour.

http://www.ditii.com/2008/10/08/rem...vice-from-windows-pcs-with-au-revoir-bonjour/


----------



## fred2

I also had trouble with TD 2.7 and decided to UNinstall it today and reinstall the 2.62. I am able to download from tivo to my computer again.


----------



## XMorpheus3000

CuriousMark said:


> Is it listed separately in add/remove programs? If you use iTunes or QuickTime, they also install it and need it. If you don't have either of those, I hope you are successful in removing it.





fred2 said:


> In a google search I came across the following link on a tool to remove it.
> 
> I did not use the tool but instead went into ManageComputer/Services and disabled bonjour.
> 
> http://www.ditii.com/2008/10/08/rem...vice-from-windows-pcs-with-au-revoir-bonjour/


CuriousMark, no, it isn't listed in the add/remove programs - that was the first place I looked. And I don't have iTunes (I had it a long time ago and it made my computer act funny - it's most likely changed since then since that was like 5 years ago, but still...) and I use Quick Time alternative - so really I have no reason to have the program on my computer.

Fred2, thanks, I will look into that tool.

Another question I now have is, my Tivo in the living room isn't showing up on my Tivo in my bedroom all the time (not vice versa) - it seems to just do it at random times. I'm now using TD 2.6.2 and having no problems. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## jayp

One of the earlier tips is slightly incorrect... I imagine a few folks will find this after 29 hours of searching, but I wanted to publish it anyway.

This is what's working for me on Windows 7, 64-bit release candidate 1. If you're getting the prompt upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus every time you open the program, you need to go to the following location in the registry (start menu -> run -> regedit)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop

At this location, find the string named "FirstTimeLaunchWizard" and set the value to 1.

If this string doesn't exist, create it by right-clicking in the blank space at the path above, choose New -> String Value, and then give it a name of "FirstTimeLaunchWizard" and a value of 1.

The whole issue is that earlier reports gave instructions to add a new key... This isn't want you want and it doesn't work. You have to add a string / value to the Desktop key.


----------



## TDoodle

Jay, thanks for sharing how to get the information into the Registry if it was missing. I did not have an entry in that location for "FirstTimeLaunchWizard" and have been wanting to shut down that nagware ever since installing Desktop 2.7.

I followed your instructions to add that line to the Registry and success...no more nags! 

Rick


----------



## msmart

jayp said:


> The whole issue is that earlier reports gave instructions to add a new key... This isn't want you want and it doesn't work. You have to add a string / value to the Desktop key.


Oh, but I did say to add a *string value*...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7072915#post7072915

maybe not as succinctly as you said it but I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## scurby2

also having issues with 2.7. I have 2 tivos.......My HD tivo is transferring OK from my pc but series 2 will not transfer from my HD tivo or Pc. Program transfers just sit in the To Do list. My tivo casts are working to my series 2 though, getting my weekly Cnet tivocast.

I guess I will downgrade back to 2.6


----------



## Puppy76

Tivo Desktop shouldn't be affecting transfers between your Tivos at all.

I can transfer from either my series 2 or 3 with 2.7, BUT the one time I had shows queued from both (S3 shows first) the two S2 shows I transferred were corrupted-it was like the MAK was wrong or something. If I do them separately it works fine though.

Tivo Desktop is a *MESS* though. Buggy, unstable, bloated, running 12 thousand processes mess.

They need something available that just handles transfers from your Tivo to your computer without issue or wierdness. 

Maybe I should even look into just finding some download manager to handle it or something instead...problem is I've never used one and have no idea what would be any good (and having to download them one at a time in a web browser without being able to queue would be annoying).


----------



## Yoav

Puppy76 said:


> Maybe I should even look into just finding some download manager to handle it or something instead...problem is I've never used one and have no idea what would be any good (and having to download them one at a time in a web browser without being able to queue would be annoying).


Try http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## scurby2

Puppy76 said:


> Tivo Desktop shouldn't be affecting transfers between your Tivos at all.


Then what do you suggest i do? I have tried rebooting both Tivos, but still unable to transfer to the series 2 (throught the pc or hd tivo).


----------



## scurby2

?


----------



## CuriousMark

scurby2 said:


> I have tried rebooting both Tivos,


By pulling the plug for 30 seconds or more?


----------

